# Scrambler externo para radios de fm



## armandolopezmx (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola

Tengo un proyecto que me gustaria concretar, y haber si me pueden dar ideas,  diagramas de flujo, o bosquejos de cómo hacer lo siguiente:

Resulta  que quiero hacer una especie de scrambler para radios.
Supongamos que tengo 4 radios en la misma frecuencia FM y tono. (A, B, C, D),  de cada radio tengo disponibles la salida de audio,  Gnd,  PTT,  y entrada de Mic. 
Lo que quiero hacer es hacer dos grupos, A-B y C-D.  De tal manera que cuando un grupo hable,  el otro no entienda lo que diga. 

He estado pensado en usar un microcontrolador, de manera que cuando se presione el boton del PTT para empezar a hablar,  el micro mediante un ADC convierta  la voz en datos digitales, y ademas agregarle un “codigo”  y esta trama de bits, transmitirla,  y cuando el otro radio del mismo grupo detecte su codigo,  use un DAC para pasar la señal de bits a "voz" nuevamente. y el usuario escuche bien.

el  otro grupo de radios, como no es su codigo, solamente escucharia puros ruidos de bits.

puntos importantes:
* creo que hay que tomar en cuenta la frecuencia de modulacion que soportaria el radio. para ve la velocidad de muestreo que usara el ADC.
* si se ocupara usar un micro, posiblemente usaria un PICAXE.

espero que me haya dado a entender,  cualquier duda o sugerencia para hacer este proyecto se agradece de antemano. 

saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola, eso esta solucionado con la emisión de sub tonos no audibles que abren el silenciador 
si cuando emites le agregas por ejemplo un sub tono de 80 hz. y el receptor tiene ese mismo sub tono solo lo escuchara el para los otros permanece cerrado el audio, en la etapa de audio frecuencia se filtran las frecuencias inferiores a 200 hz. con lo cual no escuchas ningún zumbido molesto, eso lo emplean todos los transmisores de uso profesional y por supuesto también los de aficionados (pero no es frecuente su uso por estos ultimos)


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 12, 2008)

gracias por responder, pero si te fijas,  yo ya habia establecido que fuera en la misma frecuencia y tono.

o acaso el subtono es algo diferente del tono?

saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 12, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> gracias por responder, pero si te fijas,  yo ya habia establecido que fuera en la misma frecuencia y tono.
> 
> o acaso el subtono es algo diferente del tono?
> 
> saludos.



Si, los tonos son frecuencias audibles eso es lo que se llama DTMF y el sub tono son no audibles
se pueden combinar los dos, así puedes clasificar llamadas a grupos y terminales
ejemplo:
 llamada con tono 1850 Hz mas sub tono 89 Hz esto abre el silenciador al grupo 1 radio 1
 llamada con tono 1850 Hz mas sub tono  102 Hz esto abre el silenciador al grupo 1 radio 2
 llamada con tono 1750 Hz mas sub tono 89 hZ esto abre el silenciador al grupo 2 radio 1
 etc, etc...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2008)

EL subtono es utilizado en walkie o PWM tambien llamados subcanales.

En cuanto a codificacion dura y pura el metido mas sencillo es utilizando codificacion analogica tal y como funcionaba Canal+.

El sistema digical es complejo y dificil de implementar.

Pero cuidado si tienes restricciones severas de tamaño, porque ocupa bastate espacio.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 13, 2008)

gracias por reponder,  ahora que explicas,   aqui en mi pais, el tono que le programamos a los radios,  es efectivamente  lo mismoal que tu llamas subtono, , y efectivamente se puede hacer grupos como lo indicas,  pero se trata de hacer que nadie pueda programar otro radio X, y que puede escuchar lo que dicen  los radios en cuestion.

como nota;  si  a un radio A lo programas con una frecuencia  en el rago de los dos  metros:  144 Mhz,  con tono 100,  y otro radio B lo programas con la misma frecuencia 144 Mhz, pero sin tono.  El radio  B escuchara todo lo que transmita el radio A, pero el radio A no escuchara lo que transmita el radio B porque no esta recibiendo el tono adecuada,  y no abrira el silenciador.

tiopepe123,  el tamaño no importa mucho,  como lo habia dicho es externo,  puedo meter la placa codificadora-decodifiadora en otra caja digamos que del mismo tamaño que el radio.
saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2008)

Bajate el programa wilma para hacer las pruebas
http://www.lanochees.com/lanoche/decoderplus.htm


http://todoelectronica.com/revista-todoelectronica-p-59.html
http://www.reject.org/tsd/liz/gbppr/mil/scram/index.html
http://seussbeta.tripod.com/crypt.html


Hay varios circuitos y diferentes calidades de sonido, desde un sencillo circuito con un ne567 hasta los mejores con un cd4066 y varios operacionales.
La calidad biene dada por el filtrado final de la señal.

Casi aseguraria que es posible hacerlo con un pic12 y el metodo de los condensadores conmutados, pero claro esto se necesita tiempo para comprobarlo.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 14, 2008)

gracias,  los voy a checar

saludos.


----------



## cqb (May 1, 2009)

saludos, te escribo porque necesito hacer algo similar a lo que tu planteas y quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar.. fijate yo habia pensado en hacerlo en varias fases... pero me falta solucionar varias interrogantes si pudiste hacerlo por favor orientame mil gracias de antemano


----------

